# Land for lease in North Florida or South Georgia



## castaway (Nov 29, 2006)

My dad and I are in a hunting club in north florida and we have been looking for something in south georgia for quite some time now!  The club that we are in is ok but we want a club that has potential for growing bigger and more mature deer.  Or club just pretty much shoots anything legal and my dad and I are some of the few members who let the small ones walk.  Neither of us drink and we are very family oriented people!  Thanks


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Dec 2, 2006)

If you get a chance check out our club website at http://buckstophuntingclub.com  We are always looking for good members.  The website tells you what we are trying to do with the club (i.e. adding more property, QDM, enhance the food plots, and so on....). Take a look; I think you and your dad will be impressed!


----------



## Missykea (Jan 3, 2007)

*I have club in Brantley Co*

We still have openings in our new club In Brantley County Ga 1084 acres.. lots of deer... email if interested


----------



## logger (Mar 12, 2007)

MISSYKEA WHERE IS THIS CLUB AT HOW MANY MEMBERS WHAT'S THE COST THANKS LOGGER


----------

